# How to backup DVDs to DVD+R

## paulisdead

Well after many hours of toiling and burning coasters, I've finally managed to backup a DVD to a DVD+R that should play on ROMS and standalone players.  I figured I'd share the knowledge to save others the hassle.  This will only work with 1 side of a DVD or a single sided DVD.  This guide's only intended for DVD+R drives, though it shoudl work with DVD+RW.

Here's what you will need

dvd+rw-tools dvdrtools and dvdbackup

also you will need udf read and write support in the kernel or as modules.  I'll assume the same drive is the source and end destination.  SCSI emulation working on the drive is a must as far as I know.

First you need to make the image of the DVD on the hard drive.

```
dvdbackup -M -i /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -o /home/user/dvd
```

now we need to make sure it didn't miss anything on the DVD.  So we're going to mount it and copy some more stuff over, but say no to overwriting  any files.

```
mount -t udf -o ro /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd /mnt/cdrom

cd /mnt/cdrom/VIDEO_TS/

cp -i *.IFO /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD

cp -i VIDEO_TS* /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD

cd /home/user/dvd

umount /mnt/cdrom
```

Remember not to overwrite any of the above files, this is just to make sure nothing was missed.  Next we need to make the image of the DVD to prepare it for burning.

```
mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD.iso /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD
```

OK, now we're ready to burn the DVD.  You'll probably want to do this as root, since I don't think it can use the built in dd command as a user.

```
growisofs -Z /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd=/home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD.iso
```

OK that should make you a backup of the DVD.  Works fine with my 4x NEC DVD+R

*edit* you might be able to get DVDs larger than 4.4GBs to copy by only copying the feature instead of the whole disk.  So you'd use this dvdbackup command

```
dvdbackup -i /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -v -F -o /home/user/dvd
```

----------

## bogey

I used a guide...

http://www.frogcement.com/html/dvd/linux_dvd_burning.html

This is basically the same as your info, using the -F feature you mentioned.  However, I still had a problem.  Even using the -F flag, the files were above 4.7 GB when I do a du -h.

Does anyone know how to determine which files are features I can take out (ie other languages, etc)?

-bogey

----------

## bogey

Found this site that is helpful...

www.dvdrhelp.com

-bogey

----------

## SNo0py

 *bogey wrote:*   

> I used a guide...
> 
> http://www.frogcement.com/html/dvd/linux_dvd_burning.html
> 
> This is basically the same as your info, using the -F feature you mentioned.  However, I still had a problem.  Even using the -F flag, the files were above 4.7 GB when I do a du -h.
> ...

 

Same problem  :Sad: 

Any solution yet?

----------

## ZuluX

One solution would be to backup the entire dvd then use dvd shrink under wine to reencode reauthor the dvd

dvd shrink is free

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## SNo0py

Yeah, the solution "dvdbackup + wine/dvdshrink + growisofs" works perfectly!!!

----------

## rectrix

And root perms are not required either.

I've used growisofs on kernel 2.6.0-test6 w/o scsi emulation and with a "normal" user with no problems for paulisdead's last step:

```
growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd=/my/dvd_image.iso
```

worked like a charm - thanks for the HOWTO!

----------

## viperlin

growisofs is in which ebuild?

----------

## viperlin

can someone please tell me where growisofs is located, kernel option, in an ebuild package, where?

EDIT: eventually i found it: dvd+rw-tools

----------

## SNo0py

You are right  :Wink: 

----------

## activ

growisofs is part of DVD+RW-tools

----------

## dtessier

For those of you that have gotten dvdshrink to work under wine, how did you get it to work? Any DLL's required? I can run the 3.0 Beta 5, but when I re-author, I'm not able to either drag-and-drop or copy and paste things from one window to the other.

Right now I'm running dvdshrink on my wife's PC, but it's much slower than mine  :Very Happy:   Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## SNo0py

No DLLs are required.

Use the context-menu to copy and paste the files.

----------

## dtessier

I've been trying to... I can select the item I want, right-click to choose copy, then right-click in the destination window to select paste, but nothing happens!

----------

## viperlin

which version of DVD shrink are you guys using, i can't get Title1 to copy over on the reauthor either. (right click does nothing)

----------

## paulisdead

Has anyone gotten LVE http://home.arcor.de/gmo18t/lve/ to work?  I tried about a month or so ago, and couldn't get it to go.  I can't remember what was wrong, but maybe it's been fixed recently, since it looks like they've done a lot of updates in October.  If anyone takes a crack at it, you'll need to grab the version of ffmpeg from their site as well as LVE, and when you run ./configure you need to do it as "./configure --prefix=/usr/local" since that's where it wants ffmpeg and LVE to be installed.  I'll try taking another crack at it today if I have time.

----------

## lawrence

I have problems getting burned DVDs to work with my DVD-player (Pioneer DV-444). DVD-player just says that it cannot play the media.

First I did

```

dvdbackup -M -i /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -o /dvd

```

Then I used DVDShrink to fit movie to media. Next I did two different images from files that DVDShrink created, ISO and UDF.

```

mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /dvd/matrix.iso /dvd/MATRIX

```

```

mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /dvd/matrix.udf   /dvd/MATRIX 

```

I burned images

```

growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd=/dvd/matrix.iso

```

```

growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd=/dvd/matrix.udf

```

But they don’t work with my DVD-player. Any ideas why? I use Linux 2.6-test8/9. If I use Windows 2000 + DVDShrink and Nero, burned DVD works in my player without problems. I don’t want to move back to Windows. Help!

----------

## viperlin

check the files are in a VIDEO_TS folder in the ISO and on the DVD

----------

## lawrence

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> check the files are in a VIDEO_TS folder in the ISO and on the DVD

 

Files are in VIDEO_TS folder.

----------

## SNo0py

Add an empty AUDIO_TS folder. And you don't need the ISO-stuff!

----------

## viperlin

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Add an empty AUDIO_TS folder. And you don't need the ISO-stuff!

 

this has never been required in my experience, actually having an AUDIO_TS can stop it working on some DVD players

----------

## kwiqsilver

Is there a way to shrink a big dvd without using wine?

----------

## lucindrea

 *bogey wrote:*   

> Found this site that is helpful...
> 
> www.dvdrhelp.com
> 
> -bogey

 

good dplace to start .. the experts hang out at 

www.doom9.org  :Wink: 

----------

## SNo0py

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> Is there a way to shrink a big dvd without using wine?

 

Yes, Windows  :Wink: 

No, actually there is no way...  :Sad: 

----------

## castra

Trying to do the same but can't pass the second thing

dvdbackup -M -i /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -o /home/xxx/dvd

and this is the output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dvdbackup -M -i /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -o /home/xxx/dvd
> 
> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
> ...

 

I guess it can't get pass the protection ? 

Ideas ?

----------

## castra

Solved the problem 

Insted of /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd I used /dev/sr0 and 

everything worked just fine ...

Thanks for howto !

----------

## enz

after using dvdshrink then making an iso growisofs still complains the iso is too large:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root     4682186752 Dec 23 10:20 MEETPARENTS.iso

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4.4G Dec 23 10:20 MEETPARENTS.iso

<edit>

this was my silly mistake i did:

growisofs -Z /dev/hdd MEETPARENTS.iso

when it should have been:

growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=MEETPARENTS.iso

</edit>Last edited by enz on Tue Dec 23, 2003 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viperlin

shrink it more

----------

## kamikaze_gerbil

Anyone help with this?

Why do I get the I/O error?

```
bash-2.05b# growisofs -Z /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd=/home/kamikaze_gerbil/media/dvd/filename.udf

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/kamikaze_gerbil/media/dvd/filename.udf of=/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1385KBps.

   1245184/4249559040 ( 0.0%) @0.3x, remaining 341:10

:-[ LBA=260h, SENSE KEY=3h/ASC=02h/ASCQ=00h ]

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd: flushing cache

:-( unable to FLUSH CACHE: Input/output error

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd: updating RMA

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd: closing session

```

----------

## lain iwakura

Here's a neat tip to test how the dvd will work (or won't) before even burning.

you need the loop module/feature

```

1) mount -o loop -t auto [iso] [mount_dir]

2) point software player to [mount_dir]
```

----------

## kamikaze_gerbil

 *lain iwakura wrote:*   

> Here's a neat tip to test how the dvd will work (or won't) before even burning.
> 
> 

 

Thanks, thats a good test. Works ok, so I must have another problem. I can burn a data dvd ok using k3b so it must be something with the command itself?  

 :Sad: 

```
growisofs -Z /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd=/home/kamikaze_gerbil/media/dvd/filename.udf
```

edit  Maybe not. If I try to burn an iso with k3b I get a similar error!

----------

## lain iwakura

Sounds like a burner problem.  Has it worked before?  Hmm, with data -- well technically, the iso is data.

My bet would be that you need to try ATAPI support (instead of scsi.)

----------

## SNo0py

Hm. Even with buffer underun protection I have about 10 "lost" DVD (out of about 60)  :Sad: 

I got a error message that the burner couldn't write to the disc, similar to that one posted above. I think the DVD mediums are of low quality because the error happened at 10% as well as at 98% of the medium.

Anyways, I disable xdm, cron, vmware before burning and it works fine!

----------

## substance

i used dvdshrink and wine, then i created an ISO but when i try to use growisofs i get this..

```

noah@LIQuid > growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd=/home/noah/Data/dvd-conversion-files/dvdshrink/complete/fifth.iso

WARNING: /dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd already carries isofs!

About to execute 'builtin_dd if=/home/noah/Data/dvd-conversion-files/dvdshrink/complete/fifth.iso of=/dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1385KBps.

:-[ LBA=0h, SENSE KEY=5h/ASC=21h/ASCQ=02h ]

:-[ attempt -blank=full or re-run with -dvd-compat -dvd-compat to engage DAO ]

:-( write failed: Invalid argument

```

wtf?

----------

## substance

i didnt emerge dvdrtools, because its not in portage...

thats probably it, but how do i install it

----------

## Pink

Here it is:

```
*  app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

      Latest version available: 5.13.4.7.4

      Latest version installed: 5.16.4.8.5

      Size of downloaded files: 71 kB

      Homepage:    http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

      Description: A set of tools for DVD+RW/-RW drives.
```

If you do this:

```
emerge -s dvd
```

it will give you all the packages with dvd in the title, it is a long list but it useful.

----------

## substance

well ok i have that  :Razz:  ... im still getting the same error ;/

```

 growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd=/home/noah/Data/dvd-conversion-files/dvdshrink/complete/fifth.iso

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/noah/Data/dvd-conversion-files/dvdshrink/complete/fifth.iso of=/dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/ide/host1/bus1/target1/lun0/cd: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1385KBps.

:-[ LBA=0h, SENSE KEY=5h/ASC=64h/ASCQ=00h ]

:-[ attempt -blank=full or re-run with -dvd-compat -dvd-compat to engage DAO ]

:-( write failed: Input/output error

```

----------

## lain iwakura

Sounds like your medium isn't empty.

growisofs is "supposed" to auto blank the medium for you, but  in your case, it isn't working.

try growisofs again, but instead target /dev/dvd when writing.  I don't know if this will work, but it's worth a shot.

most likey growisofs isn't compatible with your burner yet, so I would suggest

trying cdrecord compiled with the dvdr USE flag enabled.

----------

## SNo0py

As I said above, sometimes I get the same error, at 10% of the medium as well as at 99%  :Sad: 

I don't have a solution yet - I believe it's an error on the medium. Nevertheless I shut down X, cron and other "expensive" processes before burning...

----------

## lain iwakura

yeah, um, I wasn't replying to you, SNo0py, I was talking to substance.

but, yeah, you shouldn't be running vmware while burning dvd's -- or anything else that cpu intensive while burning.

----------

## substance

i have a sony dvd-/+rw drive ;/ ... Sigh there isnt anything else that will write dvds?

----------

## lain iwakura

sony, eh? weird. I have the same drive (4x version.)  

I'm using the latest kernel (2.6.1) with ATAPI support and have an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe mobo.  I've never tried DVD burning with the 2.4 series (if that's what you're using)  -- not sure if that's the deal, though.  I'm guess something's just set up funky with your kernel.

----------

## Tun

Hi,

I came across this thread as I'm looking to burn DVD's in linux it's about the only thing left I have to boot into windows for.  You might wanna look at

http://zebra.fh-weingarten.de/~maxi/html/transcode-users/2003-10/msg00253.html

which is a forum for this program

http://www.theorie.physik.uni-goettingen.de/~ostreich/transcode/[/url]

edit : just found this, I've not tried any of them, but  it looks like support for this type of thing is improving now

http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/

----------

## emanuelez

what about this?

http://james.nontrivial.org/projdvd.htm

----------

## substance

im using 2.6.1 yes...

Ive got the 4x version drive as well  :Razz: 

I didnt use the -dvd-compat command, maybe thats why?

----------

## lain iwakura

you could try it!  I've never had to do that, though.  

what type of dvd medium are you burning to (dvd+rw?)

also, try emerging k3b -- it's a buring frontend that uses kdelibs, growisofs, cdrecord, and a buttload of other utilities.  I think it's worth a shot.

----------

## substance

yeah i have k3b its nice... i havent tried it with a dvd yet, i didnt know it worked with dvds (im using dvd-rw media)

----------

## smith3a

 *lain iwakura wrote:*   

> Here's a neat tip to test how the dvd will work (or won't) before even burning.
> 
> you need the loop module/feature
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There's an even easier way to do this if you have xine:

xine dvd://path to dvd files

----------

## lain iwakura

that's good to know, but yeah, I like to test the iso right before burning.   :Razz: 

----------

## HermanR

I have some problems running dvdshrink in Wine. 

I first tried to run Wine using my Windows setup on another partition. This trashed my Program Files directory, so I decided to try it another way.

When I run Wine without Windows, I can install dvdshrink, but when I run it and try to open the folder where dvdbackup put the DVD-content, it crashes.

So what is the preferred way to run dvdshrink through Wine? And how do I prevent these errors from occurring?

Any help will be highly appreciated!

----------

## bonedaddyhimself

I'm having the same problem as HermanR. DVD Shrink crashes when I try to load the ripped dvd files already on my hard drive. 

bash-2.05b$ wine dvd-Shrink31.exe

Could not stat /home/bonedaddy/.wine/${HOME} (No such file or directory), ignoring drive Y:

dvd shrink runs but when I try to open vob files, it crashes and gives me this:

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0029), starting debugger...

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x3800153

  Serial number of failed request:  33874

  Current serial number in output stream:  33908

Any ideas?

bd

Please ignore my request, I found the solution in another forum post.

I switched from dvd shrink 3.2 to 2.3

Tnx

----------

## SNo0py

 *bonedaddyhimself wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please ignore my request, I found the solution in another forum post.
> 
> I switched from dvd shrink 3.2 to 2.3
> ...

 

Yep, 2.3 works fine, but 3.2 has many new features... Maybe it will work with wine in the future...

----------

## HermanR

Okay; I missed that one...

----------

## Anticipat3

OK, so basically...

I think the reason these discs don't play on standalone players or with most software problems even though the VIDEO_TS folder is OK is that growisofs makes a pure ISO filesystem, and when I burn DVD Video with Nero, it burns UDF/ISO format... and those work fine.

So... any ideas on how to do that in linux? :-/

----------

## SNo0py

I've burned more than 40 DVDs with growisofs (not a single one with another program!) and every DVD works fine.

The command I use:

```
growisofs -dvd-video -V "NAME" -Z /dev/sr0 -R -J PATH/
```

edit: actually more than 50  :Smile: 

----------

## Robin79

I got an issue with the 

```
mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /mnt/hdd/DVD/TOXICAVENGER3.img /mnt/hdd/DVD/PAL_TOXIC_AVENGER_3/

```

it gives me this 

```
mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /mnt/hdd/DVD/TOXICAVENGER3.img /mnt/hdd/DVD/PAL_TOXIC_AVENGER_3/                                         

mkisofs 2.01a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

Scanning /mnt/hdd/DVD/PAL_TOXIC_AVENGER_3/

Scanning /mnt/hdd/DVD/PAL_TOXIC_AVENGER_3/VIDEO_TS

mkisofs: Either VIDEO_TS.IFO or VIDEO_TS.VOB is not of correct size.

mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.

Segmentation fault
```

but when i triy in the VIDE_TS folder like this it works but then the VIDEO_TS doesnt exist in the image and then the DVD dosent work in a sstandalone DVDPlayer 

```
 mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /mnt/hdd/DVD/TOXICAVENGER3.img /mnt/hdd/DVD/PAL_TOXIC_AVENGER_3/VIDEO_TS/   
```

What can be wrong?

----------

## Kraymer

 *bonedaddyhimself wrote:*   

> Please ignore my request, I found the solution in another forum post.
> 
> I switched from dvd shrink 3.2 to 2.3
> 
> Tnx

 

I had trouble with wine and dvdshrink 3.17. In another thread they suggested to try 3.0b5 or so. This one seems to work just fine without any special tuning of wine   :Very Happy: 

Don't know about the new features from 2.3 to 3.0b5 but it's worth a try. Also, installing is no problem cause it's still only a single-file-application.

Sebastian

----------

## MasterC

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> Is there a way to shrink a big dvd without using wine?

 

vamps

----------

## DoubleSHOT

why not use dvd::rip? Anybody tried it?

----------

## Kraymer

 *DoubleSHOT wrote:*   

> why not use dvd::rip? Anybody tried it?

 

dvdrip is great, really! hm well, it's not for those who don't want to install transcode and all of its dependencies.

The point is, AFAIK dvdrip won't create a dvd for you that will be playable in standalone players,it will only rips..

edit: i think k3b is supposed to be used as a frontend for transcode. but I think it's very limited, didn't try it

----------

## SNo0py

 *MasterC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vamps

 

Thx. I will try this... it seems, that this is DVDShrink for GNU/Linux! Great!

----------

## fastus eddius

just tried this for the first time, seems to have worked like a champ. very minimal fuss.

http://lakedaemon.netmindz.net/dvd9to5/

----------

## AliceDiee

I'm using lxdvd to backup my dvd's (emerge lxdvd)

lxdvd works in textmode and does all those steps automatically for you, ripping dvd, shrinking (with vamps), burning and much more.

It's easy to configure and really a great assistance!

----------

## GlennM

I agreee, lxdvdrip is pretty great, its only problem is that it only copies the main title from DVD9's. So does the DVD9TO5 script linked above. This is fine for 'normal' movies, and completely useless for any DVD with multiple features per disc. I'm still looking for an easy way to do this, at this point I still do it manually. Feel free to jump in if you know if a good program/script...

----------

## jaccort

http://james.nontrivial.org/projdvd.htm

----------

## GlennM

 *jaccort wrote:*   

> http://james.nontrivial.org/projdvd.htm

 

From the site:

 *Quote:*   

> There are three major issues that aren't related to transcoding. One is that that there is no support for menus.

 

Also, that script actually re-encodes the video instead of requanting it, which takes an extremely long time and drops the quality. lxdvdrip is really superior.

----------

## Deranger

I got a little question. I emerged cdrtools, but I cannot find dvd+rw-tools from portage. Is it floating around with different name or package?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Deranger on Thu Sep 30, 2004 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dasalvagg

Does anyone know how groisofs or any other tool will deal with region codes.  I have a US standalone dvd player, but a DVD from a different region that I would like to play some place other than my PC. Will copying the DVD remove the region code?  Any ideas from people that have dealt with this?

----------

## t0nik

2Oktane:

```
~>$ emerge dvd+rw-tools -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.20.4.10.8  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

2dasalvagg:

growisofs just write it down iso-image from mkisofs;

mkisofs NOT ADD any region code;

if your video - just your home video => you'll made a region free DVD;

if your video - ripped from DVD (with rippers) => you'll made a region free DVD;

if your video - copied from DVD (w/o rippers) => you can got a region protected DVD (same as original)

----------

## Deranger

Allright, I emerged it succesfully. But I noticed strange thing:

```

thoroughbred oktane # emerge -s dvd+rw-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : dvd+rw-tools ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

 

thoroughbred oktane # emerge -p dvd+rw-tools

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.20.4.10.8  

```

----------

## Cottonee

Hi all,

After I tried rip DVD with this method I found out that It was not what I wanted (also have no luck run DVDshrink under  wine   :Crying or Very sad:  ).  So, I tried lxdvdrip. It is very very cool program that help you do everything automatically. It can copy the whole DVD, part copy (select titles you want - suitable for series TV DVD), high quality (split title into 2 DVD discs), subtitles , select audio channel (DTS, AC3 5.1) etc..  Give it a try...   :Laughing: 

-Nat

----------

## mrbass

 *substance wrote:*   

> yeah i have k3b its nice... i havent tried it with a dvd yet, i didnt know it worked with dvds (im using dvd-rw media)

 

K3B works great to burn dvd .iso if you've already processed them with dvdshrink for instance.  One small caveat...make sure you do NOT keep the type to Automatic otherwise your dvd will be unplayable.  Manually set it to DAO (Disc at once) and your all set.

----------

## ali3nx

excellent tut =]

I'm kinda new to the whole cd/dvd authoring thing so to give it a try I had files from VIDEO_TS locally saved but it seems the IFO file is bad and mkisofs will not run. I'm wondering if anyone had any suggestions.

----------

## volumen1

Woah.  I'm psyched to check out vamps.  I have been using dvd shrink in wine.  But, on my new AMD64 machine, I haven't gotten wine running yet.  

I was wondering what people are using to split a DVD onto two DVD-5s?  Let's say I didnt' want to shrink and I wanted control over which titles I wanted on which disk.  I'd love not to have to use wine for this, but even if I used wine, I don't know which app is the best for this sort of thing.

----------

## iainvt

DVDShrink 3.2 does not produce an .iso that linux can handle, if you read Shrinks data on 3.2 it explains exactly the modifications, 3,17 is the latest versio I got working, anyone wanting it just drop a line and I will email to you.

As far as dvd to dvdr, whats the issue

emerge vobcopy

#  vobcopy /mnt/path/to/cdrom -l -n 1 -O . -t "dvd title" 

if this fails the just 

# vobcopy -m

(you can just use vobcopy -m if already mounted, type vobcopy --help to get help on title name etc, but this is really not required)

mkisofs -dvd-video -udf /path/to/filename > /path/to/filename.iso

so now you have an .iso too big for a 4.4gb disk

emerge wine

# wine /path/to/dvdshrink3.17setup.exe

during set up do not put an icon on the desktop or say yes to any shortcuts

now put your own icon on the screen with command 

wine '/home/username/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/DVD Shrink/DVD Shrink 3.1.exe'

then click to run, 

file > open disk image

then allow to analyse then 

then click backup

then select .iso as tgt image and browse to /Z/home and give a name.iso to save as

then write cd image with k3b (dont sk me why cd image it just works ok)

presto backed up dvd, menus extras and all, record so far, both disks from schindlers list and all extras on one disk, some 8.9gb, with little noticable loss in quality

I have been using this simple 3 step process for a while now and find a full backup takes around 40 minutes with burntime, I never had any joy with dvdbackup or growiso,

----------

## iainvt

the how to on wine in amd64 technotes is fairly striaght forward, just involves dowloading an rpm changing to tar then extracting and placing individual components in relevant files, I got wine running fine this way.

----------

## lramos85

I get this error I don't know if I need dvdrtools, I cannot install this because I have amd64, do I need this? well this is my error:

```

bash-2.05b$ dvdbackup -M -i /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -o /home/lramos85/

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

The IFO file /home/lramos85//GARFIELDTHEMOVIE/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO exists willtry to over write it.

The BUP file /home/lramos85//GARFIELDTHEMOVIE/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP exists willtry to over write it.

The Menu file /home/lramos85//GARFIELDTHEMOVIE/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB exists will try to over write it.

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0000014b

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000004c8

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x000004c8)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00003ad0

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00003ad0)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x001b670a

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB (0x001b670a)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x001b68ae

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x001b68ae)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_0.VOB at 0x001b7855

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_0.VOB (0x001b7855)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x001b79f9

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB (0x001b79f9)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_0.VOB at 0x001c7f4d

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_0.VOB (0x001c7f4d)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x001c80f1

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB (0x001c80f1)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB at 0x001c92a0

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB (0x001c92a0)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB at 0x001c9444

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB (0x001c9444)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_0.VOB at 0x001de558

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_0.VOB (0x001de558)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB at 0x001e1b60

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB (0x001e1b60)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_0.VOB at 0x00396d63

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_0.VOB (0x00396d63)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB at 0x00396f07

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB (0x00396f07)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Found 7 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 4

The IFO file /home/lramos85//GARFIELDTHEMOVIE/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.IFO exists willtry to over write it.

The BUP file /home/lramos85//GARFIELDTHEMOVIE/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.BUP exists willtry to over write it.

Error reading BUP for title set 1

Mirror of Title set 1 faild

Mirror of DVD faild

```

Please Help.

----------

## lramos85

ok I notice I didn't have dvdrtools or scsi emulator in kernel, but even after I put it, it still doesn't work. help please. thanks.

----------

## iainvt

try vobcopy man as I said

----------

## iainvt

also your error looks like you already tried to copy once, delete this file in your home directory and try again

----------

## lramos85

vobcopy sounds cool but I have amd64 and its not supported.

----------

## iainvt

so do i man

code

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge vobcopy

this will emerge the amd64 release of vobcopy, it is still in testing but I have used it for a while no problem

----------

## lramos85

OK, I don't know how but dvdbackup is now working. I just have a few questions. You said that dvd shrink 3.2 doesn't produce a valid iso for linux right? So does that mean that I can't use dvdbackup then mkisofs then the use dvdshrink to read the iso that it made and comprese it? I don't know what I need to do first, second, and so on. Thanks.

----------

## iainvt

ok ,if dvdbackup is working cool, it is probable after a restart, if you follow the same instructions as in my how to it will work the same way.

ps create a symlink to /dev/dvd it saves time typing

----------

## lramos85

I get a failed to initialize ASPI device. any idea?

----------

## iainvt

That will only occur if you try to use the dvd player with shrink direct, tut, tut, follow the how to, 

rip the file to hard drive with vobcopy

mkisofs to create iso of that file

open the iso for shrinking through shrink, file > open disk image > navigate to image then click

then back up, top box select iso image bottom box select where and what to save

et voila!

----------

## Gentree

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> can someone please tell me where growisofs is located, kernel option, in an ebuild package, where?
> 
> EDIT: eventually i found it: dvd+rw-tools

 

Sorry to pick up on this old post now you are a noble veteran with a c. 2k post count but for all the what package is... questions:

```
-bash-3.00#qpkg -f /usr/bin/growisofs

app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools *
```

and before you ask...

```

-bash-3.00#qpkg -f /usr/bin/qpkg     

app-portage/gentoolkit *

```

HTH   :Cool: 

----------

## brianben2

I finally successfully burned a backup of a dvd movie. Here are the steps I did.

Step 1.

dvdbackup -M -i /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -o /home/user/dvd

Step 2.

mkisofs -dvd-video -v -o /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD.iso /home/user/dvd/NameOfDVD

Step3 .

Used wine+DVD Shrinker 3.17 and opened the DVD Image the ISO created by mkisofs to compress into a new ISO (not a hard drive folder)

Step 4.

Used k3b to burn that iso created by wine+DVD Shrinker 3.17 to dvd+r 

Step 5.

Watched DVD.

Hope this helps someone.

----------

## iainvt

was that not my tutorial only substituting vobcopy for dvdbackup?

----------

## herrzattacke

thanks for the guide.

all i want to know is ho do i change the aspect ratio if im using lxdvdrip.

the movie looks fine when i look at the image on disk.

but if i play it in my standalone player it appears as letterbox format with cutted sides.

i would really appreciate it if the is displayed just the same as on the original.

Greets Thomas

----------

## ooky

Hello,

I created a script to help myself do some these more efficiently.  Most of what I used came from this thread.  Thanks for your help, I learned a lot.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1872904#1872904

(edited for spelling mistakes.)Last edited by ooky on Mon Jan 03, 2005 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beltazore

so by using theese commands ill get an image of the dvd that is 4.4gb large?

----------

## ooky

 *Quote:*   

> so by using theese commands ill get an image of the dvd that is 4.4gb large?

 

Or by using a combination of the commands used or discussed you can.

DVD Shrink, I've noticed has some issues preserving menus.  The menus exist, but sometimes they do not respond when selecting in some set top dvd players or computer software.  It will also 'play' the menu and move on to the next without any user interaction.  This is not a very good copy of the menus.

I can't beleive that there is no Linux equivalant (command line or not) to DVD Shrink for preserving menus.  This makes me sad  :Sad: 

----------

## beltazore

it would been very nice if DVDShrik made a version for linux.. It cant be that hard?

----------

## ixtow

According to Portage/emerge, 'dvd+rw-tools' and 'dvdrtools' block each other.  How am I supposed to install tese two applications, if they are conflicting and blocked?

----------

